# Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker



## Cami- (31. Oktober 2012)

*Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Hallo!
Ich habe zur Zeit einen Marantz PM-66SE Stereo-Verstärker mit zwei Elac 67.2 Lautsprechern am laufen.
Hier ein Link zu den Anschlussmöglichkeiten: http://www.thecarpartsshop.co.uk/Auction-Photos/marantz-pm66se-6.jpg

Zur Unterstützung würde ich jetzt gern einen Subwoofer anschließen.
Ich weiß, dass es aktive Subwoofer mit einem Eingang und Ausgang für die Lautsprecher gibt. Mit denen man dann das Signal durchschleifen kann. (hoffe ich sage das richtige, bin kein Profi)
Ich kann jetzt aber günstig an einen Klipsch RW-12d kommen und ich weiß nicht, ob ich den an meine Anlage anschließen kann.
Wieder ein Link zu den Anschlussmöglichkeiten: http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/2342/dscf2651.jpg

Kann man da was machen? Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## MichFancy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Dann gehst du mit Y cinch (Hama Cartec Y-Adapter 2 Cinch-Kupplungen inkl.: Amazon.de: Elektronik) vom Ausgangsgerät einmal auf den Verstärker und einmal in den Subwoofer der hat ja Cinch In.


----------



## SubLeo (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Tape 1 oder Tape 2 out -> Subwoofer Line in 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Cami- (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Also soll der sub das signal direkt vom pc bekommen (der ist hauptsächlich am Verstärker angeschlossen)? Dort habe ich leider nur einen "kopfhörer"-Ausgang (klinke?), kein Cinch.
Nutze das ganze zur Zeit mit dem Adapter: 5.0m 2x Cinch Stecker auf 3.5mm stereo Stecker: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Könnte jetzt ein y-klinke kabel nehmen und dann jeweils ein klinke - cinch- adapter anschließen.
Ist das eine "gute" Lösung oder eher suboptimal?

Da es ein aktiver Sub ist, dürfte an Signal ja nicht viel verloren gehen oder?
Danke für die Antwort 


P.S.: oder ist der tape-out dann besser?


----------



## MichFancy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Tape out würde auch gehen oder du hängst an dein Klinke Cinch vom Pc das hier Hama Y-Adapter "Cartec Blue" - Audio-Splitter - RCA (W) to RCA (M) rann und gehst dann auf Verstärker und Sub.

(Könnte jetzt ein y-klinke kabel nehmen und dann jeweils ein klinke - cinch- adapter anschließen.) das geht auch


----------



## Cami- (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Gibt es irgendwelche Vor- oder Nachteile bei den beiden Varianten? (also Tape-Out oder Adapter)


----------



## SubLeo (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*



Cami- schrieb:


> P.S.: oder ist der tape-out dann besser?


 
Tape out ist Störunanfälliger. Wirst evl. schon ein passendes Cinch - Cinch Kabel haben, also auch Geld gespart.


----------



## Cami- (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Ok, super. Vielen, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## dekay55 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Beide Varianten sind schlecht, denn du hast keine Lautstärke Reglung und musst am Subwoofer immer die Lautstärke anpassen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Welche Geräte hast Du denn alle am Verstärker dran?

Es ist halt so:

1) Subwoofer, an dem man die Boxen anschließen kann => da ist der Verstärker nutzlos, wenn Du NUR den PC anschließen willst.

2) Du schließt den Subwoofer an den Verstärker (Tape) oder per y-Kabel an den PC an und lässt die normalen Boxen am Verstärker dran => der Sub muss unbedingt einen Frequenzregler haben, sonst spielt der ja auch die Sounds, die gar nicht für den Subbereich gedacht sind. Und so oder so werden die normalen Boxen trotzdem AUCH den Bass spielen, das ist also sowieso nicht optimal...


----------



## Cami- (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

ich habe eigentlich den PC und einen Blu-Ray Player am Verstärker. Haber zur Zeit kann ich beides nicht gleichzeitig anschließen, weil ich dann immer ein 50Hz Brummen bekomme.
Mit dem Problem muss ich mich auch nochmal auseinandersetzen :/

Einen Frequenzregler scheint der nicht zu haben. Das ist dann natürlich Mist.
Also scheint der Klipsch einfach nicht der Richtige zu sein.

Gibt es denn auch einen Sub, der die Frequenzen "trennen" kann, also ich schließe den Sub an den Verstärker, er nimmt die tiefen Töne und gibt das restliche Signal an die Lautsprecher weiter!?

ELAC – Klang lebt – SUB 111.2 ESP:
Bei diesem steht z.B.: Ausgänge  3 × LS mit Tiefenbegrenzung (220 uF) - wäre das dann die beste Lösung?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*



SubLeo schrieb:


> Tape 1 oder Tape 2 out -> Subwoofer Line in
> 
> Viel Spaß







MichFancy schrieb:


> Dann gehst du mit Y cinch (Hama Cartec Y-Adapter 2 Cinch-Kupplungen inkl.: Amazon.de: Elektronik) vom Ausgangsgerät einmal auf den Verstärker und einmal in den Subwoofer der hat ja Cinch In.


 

Da läuft der Sub dann immer volle Pulle während das Signal der Satelliten über den Verstärker lautstärkegeregelt wird. Na dann viel Spaß! Immerhin hat man da lautstärkemäßig immer ausreichend Bass. Aber das ist schon der einzige Vorteil, ansonsten ist es völlig unsinnig!

Du kannst aber wenn der von dir gewählte Sub keine Anschlussmöglichkeit (als Eingang) für Lautsprecherkabel hat einen Abschwächer löten (sehr trivial: ein paar Widerstände und ein paar Buchsen - bei bedarf kann ich einen Bauplan schicken) der es dir ermöglicht den Sub einfach an die LS Ausgänge deines Verstärkers zu hängen - zusätzlich zu den normalen Boxen. Damit kannst dann die Lautstärke weiterhin am Verstärker eingestellt werden.

Wie sieht den dein Budget aus? Subwoofer kann man leicht selber bauen und dann eben ein Aktivmodul wählen, das genau das kann was man braucht. Ab 150€ (inkl. Holz) gehts im Selbstbau mit ernsthaften Subwoofern los. Die haben dann 10" oder gar 12" Chassis und sind den fertigen preisähnlichen weit überlegen!

Die Satelliten muss man im Übrigen nicht zwingend filtern, wenn es geht ok, wenn nicht, dann ists meist auch nicht weiter tragisch, zumindest solange diese nicht zu klein sind. Empfehlenswert ist allerdings die Bassreflexöffnungen der Satelliten zuzustopfen. Das bringt meist etwas, weil es zum Einen hilft den Sub leichter zu integrieren und zum anderen wird der "Restbass" der Satelitten meist präziser. Ausprobieren würd ichs auf alle Fälle - es ist ja reversibel und leicht durchzuführen (alter Lappen).


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*



Cami- schrieb:


> ich habe eigentlich den PC und einen Blu-Ray Player am Verstärker. Haber zur Zeit kann ich beides nicht gleichzeitig anschließen, weil ich dann immer ein 50Hz Brummen bekomme.
> Mit dem Problem muss ich mich auch nochmal auseinandersetzen :/
> 
> Einen Frequenzregler scheint der nicht zu haben. Das ist dann natürlich Mist.
> ...


 Die beste Lösung wäre an sich der Kauf eines AV-Receivers... Aber ansonsten hat der offenbar einen Bassregler, eben WEIL man auch Boxen an ihm anschließen kann, er also nur den Subbereich sich "abzwacken" soll. Das heißt: ja, theoretisch geht das. Aber ein Problem ist: Du musst halt den Tape-Ausgang Deines Verstärkern nehmen, um den Ton zum Sub zu senden, und da kannst Du keine Lautstärke regeln - d.h. du musst bei jeder Lauststärkeregelung Deiner Boxen, die Du ja sicher am Verstärker angeschlossen lassen willst, den Sub selber per Hand nachregeln. Daher wäre eben ein AV-Receiver die praktischere Sache, in dem Fall würde man dann einen Sub nehmen, der nicht auch noch Boxenanschlüsse und eine Bassregelung bietet - so ein Sub ist natürlich dann billiger als ein gleichguter Sub, an den man auch noch Lautsprecher anschließen kann.

bzw. eine Alternative wäre: Sub an den Kopfhörerausgang des Verstärkers. Das bringt aber nur was, wenn der Verstärker dann nicht die Boxen stumschaltet UND die Volumeregelung des Kopfhörerausgangs parallel zu der der Boxen ist. 


Was ich mich auch frage: hast Du wirklich zu wenig Bass? Deine Boxen sind ausgewachsene Standboxen mit nem Stückpreis über 300€, das ist für mich unverständlich, dass Du da noch mehr Bass brauchst ^^


----------



## Cami- (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie sieht den dein Budget aus? Subwoofer kann man leicht selber bauen



Also rund 300€ könnte ich investieren, aber Selbstbau kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich weiß dass es besser und günstiger ist, aber es sieht im Wohnzimmer nicht gut aus^^



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Satelliten muss man im Übrigen nicht zwingend filtern, wenn es geht ok, wenn nicht, dann ists meist auch nicht weiter tragisch, zumindest solange diese nicht zu klein sind. Empfehlenswert ist allerdings die Bassreflexöffnungen der Satelliten zuzustopfen. Das bringt meist etwas, weil es zum Einen hilft den Sub leichter zu integrieren und zum anderen wird der "Restbass" der Satelitten meist präziser. Ausprobieren würd ichs auf alle Fälle - es ist ja reversibel und leicht durchzuführen (alter Lappen).


 
Sone Stopfen habe ich bereits vom Hersteller, das dürfte kein Problem sein.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber ein Problem ist: Du musst halt den Tape-Ausgang Deines Verstärkern nehmen, um den Ton zum Sub zu senden, und da kannst Du keine Lautstärke regeln


Kann ich dann nicht "Verstärker - LS Ausgang" --> "Sub- LS Eingang" und am Sub dann die LS anschließen? Dachte das ist der "Sinn" an den Anschlüssen. Oder muss ich trotzdem noch den Tape-Out nehmen?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich mich auch frage: hast Du wirklich zu wenig Bass? Deine Boxen sind ausgewachsene Standboxen mit nem Stückpreis über 300€, das ist für mich unverständlich, dass Du da noch mehr Bass brauchst ^^



Ich vermisse den Bass natürlich nicht immer, aber gerade bei Seeed, Peter Fox oder ähnlichem, da fehlt er dann schon. Wenn ich ruhig Musik höre ist das alles kein Problem, da hast du natürlich Recht.
Wir gucken über die Stereoanlage auch ab und zu einen Film, das hört sich dann sicherlich auch noch etwas besser an.
Ich frage mich nur, ob es "Sinn" macht jetzt 300€ zu investieren, wenn man später vllt noch etwas bessere (finanzielle) Möglichkeiten hätte.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*



Cami- schrieb:


> Kann ich dannhat auch LS-*EIN*gänge? Dann geht das, wobei so große Standboxen evlt zu groß für den Sub sind, um gut versorgt zu werden... da würd ich mich nochmal genauer informieren. Und der Verstärker würde natürlich in dem Fall dann an sich nur noch dazu da sein, damit Du PC und PLayer gleichzeitig anschließen kannst, das ist fast schon zu schade drum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cami- (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Am Verstärker kann ich leider nicht viel regeln: http://www.avx.hu/forum/uploads/post-32-1181103302.jpg
Ich hätte auch nicht die Lust bei den Liedern, die etwas mehr Bass vertragen könnten, jedes mal an einem Knopf zu drehen.

Falsch angeschlossen dürfte es nicht sein, ich kontrolliere die Dinge lieber 10 mal, als was falsch zu machen  - aber ich kann gern nochmal nachgucken.

Zum der Anschlussmöglichkeit Verstärker --> Sub --> LS: das Signal kommt doch trotzdem vom Verstärker und wird nur von den Frequenzen her getrennt, oder? Das Signal wird doch dann genauso gut an die Lautsprecher weitergegeben, als wenn sie direkt am Verstärker hängen, oder ist das falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Ich weiß nicht genau, ob der Sub das SIgnal inkl. Strom nur weiterleitet oder ob er selber quasi zum Verstärker wird - wenn ersteres, dann kannst Du das natürlich so machen.

Und wegen des Bass: vlt stehst Du auch extrem auf tiefen Bass, aber evlt. stimmt auch was mit dem Verstärker nicht, wenn Du wirklich meinst "es *fehlt* was" ^^ vlt meinst Du aber auch nur "es fehlt *mir* was", weil Du eher Disco-Feeling haben willst


----------



## Cami- (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Da informiere ich mich am besten nochmal genau. Achso und: es fehlt *mir* was 
Danke für deine Hilfe, hat mich ein ganzes Stück voran gebracht. 

Ich werde aber nochmal gründlich über alles nachdenken. (manchmal müssen 1-2 Wochen vergehen, damit man die Sache mit etwas Abstand betrachten kann^^)


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Wenn Du viel Filme schaust würd ich vlt. zuerst nen AV-Receiver anschaffen, und dann auch eher zuerst nen Center als nen Sub, da die Sprache bei Filmen zum Hauptteil über den Center geht und man dann auch viel mehr deutlich besser versteht, auch die oft übertrieben lauten Effekte bei Actionszenen kommen dann getrennter von den Stimmen über die Seitenboxen und nicht mehr so sehr "vermischt". Als ich noch reines Stereo hatte, konnte man teils kaum hören, was die Schauspieler sagten, weil die Effekte viel zu laut waren - mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich dauern lauter und wieder leiser stellen musste, weil die Dynamik beim Sound bei vielen Filmen total übertrieben ist. Nen Sub kannst Du dann ja wiederum vlt zu Weihnachten wünschen?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*



Cami- schrieb:


> Also rund 300€ könnte ich investieren, aber Selbstbau kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich weiß dass es besser und günstiger ist, aber es sieht im Wohnzimmer nicht gut aus^^



Was spricht gegen die Optik beim Selbstbau? Die hat man doch selber in der Hand und kann das realisieren was man will: Furnier, Echtholz, Lack, Beize, lederbezogen,... Da biste ja wesentlich freier als beim Fertiggerät, das musste nehmen wie es ist. 



Cami- schrieb:


> Zum der Anschlussmöglichkeit Verstärker --> Sub --> LS: das Signal kommt doch trotzdem vom Verstärker und wird nur von den Frequenzen her getrennt, oder? Das Signal wird doch dann genauso gut an die Lautsprecher weitergegeben, als wenn sie direkt am Verstärker hängen, oder ist das falsch?


 
Ja das geht, wenngleich der Sub normalerweise das Hochpegelsignal (so heißt das dann) ungefiltert an die HauptLS weitergibt. Das ist kein Problem und auch qualitativ kein Beinbruch.

Einen AVR würde ich deswegen nicht kaufen. Einen Sub (falsch jeden Sub) kann man eigentlich an jede Anlage anschließen. Einen AVR brauchts da nun wirklich nicht und wenn du nicht auf Mehrkanal umrüsten willst, dann macht er auch keinen Sinn, weil du eine Menge Zeugs mitbezahlst, die du niemals brauchen wirst. Abgesehen davon ist ein AVR normalerweise eine echte Verschlechterung zu deinem gar nicht mal so schlampigen Marantz!


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Einen AVR würde ich deswegen nicht kaufen. Einen Sub (falsch jeden Sub) kann man eigentlich an jede Anlage anschließen.


 Nö, kann man nicht. Bei normalen Stereoverstärkern muss der Sub dafür schon mind. einen Bass-Trennfrequenzregler haben, was ja viele nicht haben. Die miesten SUbs für AVRs haben nur einen Volumeregler, sonst nix. Ohne Basstrennfrequenzregler hast Du selbst mit dem "Trick", über den TapeOut zu gehen, Frequenzen auf dem Sub, die da nicht hingehören, und Bassfrequenzen auf den normalen Boxen, die an sich nur der Sub spielen sollte. Von der Lauststärkeregelung mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Nö, kann man nicht. Bei normalen Stereoverstärkern muss der Sub dafür schon mind. einen Bass-Trennfrequenzregler haben, was ja viele nicht haben. Die miesten SUbs für AVRs haben nur einen Volumeregler, sonst nix. Ohne Basstrennfrequenzregler hast Du selbst mit dem "Trick", über den TapeOut zu gehen, Frequenzen auf dem Sub, die da nicht hingehören, und Bassfrequenzen auf den normalen Boxen, die an sich nur der Sub spielen sollte. Von der Lauststärkeregelung mal ganz abgesehen.



Den "Trick" über den Tapeout habe ich ja weiter oben schon als Unsinn bezeichnet, der ist nun wirklich völlig ungeeignet. Unabhängig davon kann man an jedem Verstärker einen Sub betreiben. 

Ein vernünftiger Sub sollte schon einstellbar sein, ansonsten handelt es sich entweder um Spielzeug oder ne Speziallösung. D.h. der Sub sorgt selbst dafür, dass er nur das kriegt was er haben soll. 

Im Falle der Elacs ist es völlig egal ob die den Bass mit übertragen oder nicht, das sind ja keine JoghurtbecherLS sondern durchaus in der Lage Fullrange zu spielen (das tun sie ja jetzt auch). Wenn sie das dann tun und man geschickt aufstellt kann man durch die breitere Anregung des Raums diesen gleichmäßiger mit Bass "fluten" und bei der Gelegenheit werden dann auch die Raummoden weniger angeregt. Wenn man dann noch die Rohre verstopft hat man noch einen weiteren Freiheitsgrad bei der Abstimmung.

Beim Kauf eines AVRs wird er in der Konfiguration einfach den Großteils der Austattung plus Möglichkeiten mitbezahlen müssen, die er nie und nimmer braucht. Dazu wird er sich qualitativ verschlechtern.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Alos, ich hab bei der Suche nach einem Sub für mich vor ca. einem Jahr (bis 300€) etliche gefunden, die einfach nur einen Cinch-Stecker zum Anschluss an einen AVR haben und dazu einen Volumeregler, da die Trennfrequenz ja am Verstärker/Receiver eingestellt wird. Mehr Features als Anschlussbuchse, Volumeregler und Powerschalter wären für den Anschluss an einen normalen AVR sogar Quatsch, da man die Fatures zahlt und aber ja gar nicht braucht. Daher stimmt das einfach nicht, was Du da erzählst von wegen "man kann jeden Sub..." und "Speziallösung" oder "Spielzeug", außer vlt dass es Subs über 300€ IMMER nen Frequenzregler haben und Du Subs unter 300€ somit generell als "Spielzeug" bezeichnest, was ziemlich anmaßend wäre  Klar: man kann für jeden Verstärker passende Subs finden, die man da anschließen kann - aber keinesfalls kann man an einen Verstärker _jeden_ Sub anschließen... 

Und wieso sollte das mit dem TapeOut ungeeignet sein? Aus dem Tapeout kommt technisch gesehen das gleiche Signal raus wie aus einem Cinch-Subout eines AVRs, nur natürlich in Stereo und nicht mit bereits auf Subbass reduzierten Frequenzen, was aber dann kein Problem wäre, wenn man einen Sub mit Cincheingang UND Frequenzregler hat.


Wegen der Elacs: ich halte es für ungünstig, wenn die Elacs zusätzlich ihren Bass von sich geben, den auch auch der Sub von sich gibt. Das war der Punkt. Man mag es zwar evlt durch rumprobieren und Umstellen hinkriegen, aber es muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein IMHO...


----------



## Zappaesk (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Alos, ich hab bei der Suche nach einem Sub für mich vor ca. einem Jahr (bis 300€) etliche gefunden, die einfach nur einen Cinch-Stecker zum Anschluss an einen AVR haben und dazu einen Volumeregler, da die Trennfrequenz ja am Verstärker/Receiver eingestellt wird. Mehr Features als Anschlussbuchse, Volumeregler und Powerschalter wären für den Anschluss an einen normalen AVR sogar Quatsch, da man die Fatures zahlt und aber ja gar nicht braucht. Daher stimmt das einfach nicht, was Du da erzählst von wegen "man kann jeden Sub..." und "Speziallösung" oder "Spielzeug", außer vlt dass es Subs über 300€ IMMER nen Frequenzregler haben und Du Subs unter 300€ somit generell als "Spielzeug" bezeichnest, was ziemlich anmaßend wäre  Klar: man kann für jeden Verstärker passende Subs finden, die man da anschließen kann - aber keinesfalls kann man an einen Verstärker _jeden_ Sub anschließen...



Nun gut, mag sein das bei manchen fertigen "Billigsubs"  die Trennfrequenz nicht einstellbar ist und ja, wenn man einen AVR kauft, dann braucht mans auch nicht. Aber auch so nen Sub kann man an nen normalen Verstärker anschließen. Man braucht dann halt eine aktive Weiche die das Signal trennt. Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass dann der Aufwand den Rahmen sprengt, auch wenn man so ne Weiche selber löten kann. 

Allerdings ist diese Diskussion für den TS wenig hilfreich. Er muss dann halt aufpassen dass der Sub den er kauft so ne Regelung hat - das ist ja kein Problem und schränkt ihn nicht direkt ein. Das ist immer noch wesentlich einfacher, billiger und qualitativ besser als einen AVR zu kaufen, dessen zig Eingänge, Endstufen, Prozessoren und Lizenzen er völlig unnötig mitkauft und die auf die Qualität fürs Geld drücken.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte das mit dem TapeOut ungeeignet sein? Aus dem Tapeout kommt technisch gesehen das gleiche Signal raus wie aus einem Cinch-Subout eines AVRs, nur natürlich in Stereo und nicht mit bereits auf Subbass reduzierten Frequenzen, was aber dann kein Problem wäre, wenn man einen Sub mit Cincheingang UND Frequenzregler hat.



Das Signal ist technisch gesehen schon anders weil das Tapeout Signal nicht über die Lautstärkeregelung läuft. D.h. da ist immer Volle Pulle drauf! Funktionieren wird es, aber es ist nicht sehr komfortabel, wenn man den Sub bei jedem Dreh am Poti neu einpegeln muss oder alternativ immer die volle Dröhnung bekommt.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen der Elacs: ich halte es für ungünstig, wenn die Elacs zusätzlich ihren Bass von sich geben, den auch auch der Sub von sich gibt. Das war der Punkt. Man mag es zwar evlt durch rumprobieren und Umstellen hinkriegen, aber es muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein IMHO...



Umstellen wird man nix müssen und dass man große Boxen Fullrange mitlaufen lässt, ist nicht nur nicht unüblich sondern wird von nicht wenigen sogar empfohlen bzw. bevorzugt. Kritisch wirds nur, wenn die Boxen einen aufgeblähten Bass haben - dem wird man aber durch Verstopfen der Bassreflexrohre ganz gut Herr.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Das mir der nicht-Regelbar des TapePut hatte ich ja ebenfalls als Nachteil beschrieben 

Und klar: mit ner Weiche ginge so oder so jeder Sub - ich wollte natürlich auf nicht-Selfmade-Lösungen hinaus.


Und auch korrekt: für den TS eher Nebensache, aber auch die Bestätigung, dass man es mit dem Sub von Elac so machen kann.


----------



## Cami- (2. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Naja das Problem ist folgendes: ich habe keine Werkbank, keine Klemmen... das einzige etwas größere Werkzeug, was ich mir bisher angeschlafft habe ist ein Akku-Bohrer/Schrauber 

Gut, zusägen lassen kann man im Baumarkt. Holzleim hab ich. Ach, ich weiß doch auch nicht. Eigentlich ist es ne schöne Idee, zumal das basteln ja auch Spaß macht.
Aber ich wüsste nicht welche Teile ich brauche, damit es alles klappt. (z.B. müsste ja eine regelbare Frequenzweiche verbaut sein und 2 LS-Ein und -Ausgänge.)

Hast du sowas schon mal gemacht oder einen Link zu einer Seite? Ich werde auch mal google bemühen.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. November 2012)

Einen Sub zu bauen ist kinderleicht! Dazu nimmt man einen Bausatz her, der bis auf das Holz alles dabei hat. Also Chassis, Aktivmodul, Kabel... 
Schau mal unter www.lautsprechershop.de die haben sehr viele Bausätze. Bei Interesse kann ich auch den einen oder anderen empfehlen. Da gibts z.B. einen hochinteressanten für dein Budget in der aktuellen Klang+Ton...


----------



## Cami- (2. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Puuuuh, da gibt es bestimmt 100 und ich kenne keine einzige Marke und weiß auch nicht für was die Subs gedacht sind (Heimkino, HiFi).
Es sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus, preislich ist es super, zumal ja "nur" noch das Holz dazu kommt.

Da müsste ich mich aber wirklich nochmal genauer informieren, da ich nicht weiß welcher Sub dort gut ist. (meinen Vorstellungen würde z.B der Sub AXX 12 entsprechen <---  edit: hab gerade gesehen das der ein 30 cm chassi hat, das ist etwas übertrieben denk ich)
Ich hab glaube ich zu viele Bedenken, dass es nicht das richtige ist was ich dort kaufe. Eine Empfehlung nehme ich gern entgegen.
Deswegen hatte ich es anfangs auch ausgeschlossen, weil ich mich mit der Materie einfach nicht genug auskenne. Wenn du sagst dass in der neuen Klang+Ton ein guter Sub beschrieben ist, dann geh ich mal zum Kiosk meines Vertrauens^^

Nochmal Danke an euch beide, ich weiß zumindest jetzt nach welchen Subs ich suchen muss (egal ob self made oder fertig gekauft) 
Und ich denke. wenn ich erstmal einen Sub habe, der beide Wege unterstützt (also Tape-Out oder LS Eingang + Ausgang), dann würde ich einfach probieren was besser klingt.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Probiere den Tape Out lieber nicht aus... Das könnte sehr laut werden!

Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente der wäre meine Empfehlung, liegt aber ein paar € außerhalb deines Budgets. Ist geschlossen, daher sehr sauber und sollte in allen Lebenslagen genug Dampf haben. Die kleine 50l Variante sollte auch reichen...

Ansonsten sind die hier immer eine Empfehlung wert, da ebenfalls geschlossen und modular erweiterbar. Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente

Und natürlich der hier als echter Rocker: Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente

Hier dann noch ein bezahlbarer Hammer: Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente

Aber du hast recht, es gibt da wirklich unzählige. Aber wenn es dich wirklich juckt, dann ruf einfach mal da an und lass dich beraten! Die sind sehr kompetent und freundlich, da lernt man auf jeden Fall auch was dazu, selbst wenn man dann einen Fertigen kauft.


----------



## Cami- (2. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Ich glaube die haben fast alle keinen eingebauten Verstärker, außer der Sub Zero, den ich etwas überdimensioniert finde... Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Bei manchen ist schon beim Lieferunfang ODER unter der Sub als empfohlene Artikel noch dabei "Verstärkermodul XY" - aber in der Tat, das ist doch gar nicht so günstig, wie ich dachte... gibt es da keine mit allem drum und dran für 100-150€, die mind so gut wie ein fertiger für 200-300€ sind?  ^^   


btw: gibt es überhaupt passive Subs, also die direkt von einem normalen handelsüblichen Verstärker versorgt werden können? Die gängigen AVRs zb haben ja alle nen Cinch-Anschluss für den Sub, damit ginge das ja eh nicht ^^  Wenn man den an einen "normalen" Boxenanschluss dranmachen will, dann MUSS der Sub aber ja nen Trennregler haben, oder?


----------



## Zappaesk (2. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*



Cami- schrieb:


> Ich glaube die haben fast alle keinen eingebauten Verstärker, außer der Sub Zero, den ich etwas überdimensioniert finde... Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente


 
Eigentlich ist da, meist ein Aktivmodul dabei. Die Beispiele die ich rausgesucht haben lassen einen aber anderes vermuten, da geb ich recht. Allerdings ist, wenn keines dabei ist immer eine Reihe von Möglichkeiten angegeben. Bei dem von mir besonders empfohlene Vario-Sub 50 sind 2 angegeben, wobei das billigere reichen würde. Damit käme man dann knapp über deinen 300€ raus. Allerdings erhält man dann auch einen Sub, der fertig sicherlich noch ein nen ganzen Batzen zusätzliches Geld erfordern würde. Das Chassis ist State of the Art!



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei manchen ist schon beim Lieferunfang ODER unter der Sub als empfohlene Artikel noch dabei "Verstärkermodul XY" - aber in der Tat, das ist doch gar nicht so günstig, wie ich dachte... gibt es da keine mit allem drum und dran für 100-150€, die mind so gut wie ein fertiger für 200-300€ sind?  ^^



Klar gibts die! Der verlinkte ct 245 ist so einer (kostet inkl. Aktivmodul , der Versacube auch (wobei, sowas gibts fertig mW gar nicht). Es gibt noch mehr günstige Subs, allerdings habe ich mich ein wenig an dem Budget von 300€ orientiert. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass auch im Selbstbau die Preise nicht beliebig günstig sein können! Ab ca. 120-150€ lassen sich aber ernste Subs bauen.

Der Vorteil beim Selbstbau ist eben, dass man in allen Belangen recht flexibel ist. Wenn einem das vorgeschlagene Aktivmodul nicht reicht oder nicht die passende Ausstattung hat, dann nimmt man eben ein anderes!



Herbboy schrieb:


> btw: gibt es überhaupt passive Subs, also die direkt von einem normalen handelsüblichen Verstärker versorgt werden können? Die gängigen AVRs zb haben ja alle nen Cinch-Anschluss für den Sub, damit ginge das ja eh nicht ^^  Wenn man den an einen "normalen" Boxenanschluss dranmachen will, dann MUSS der Sub aber ja nen Trennregler haben, oder?



Es gibt fertige passive Subs (früher waren fast alle Subs passiv, heute nur noch sehr vereinzelt) und als Selbstbauer kann man ja jederzeit so einen bauen indem man das Aktivmodul weglässt. Man muss dann bloß aufpassen, ob in die Gehäuseabstimmung irgendwelche Bassanhebungen mit berücksichtigt wurden. D.h. wenn ich ein Modul mit flexibler oder fester Bassanhebung habe (z.B. die Mivocs haben eine feste drin), dann kann ich das ja nutzen und die Gehäuseabstimmung so machen, dass ich schon einen flachen Abfall habe, der von der Bassanhebung kompensiert wird. Damit kann ich einen tieferen Bass erreichen alses mit einer klassischen Abstimmung zu erreichen wäre. Das Chassis muss die Zusatzbelastung dann natürlich auch abkönnen... 

Wenn man einen AVR zur Trennung und zur Phasenanpassung nutzt und einen Verstärker rumstehen hat, der genutzt werden kann, dann spricht wenig gegen einen passiven Sub. Das Aktivmodul sitzt dann quasi im AVR und im Verstärker.


----------



## Cami- (2. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Ich muss halt sagen, dass ich wenn dann den Sub so baue, wie er "vorgeschrieben" ist. Also ich möchte jetzt kein Aktivmodul dazu kaufen und nachher steh ich mit dem einbau da und weiß nicht weiter. Mir ist es lieber wenn alles so gebaut werden kann wie es vorgesehen ist. 
Und zu den 300 Euro, das Holz kostet ja auch noch was und aufhübschen möchte ich das Gehäuse ja auch noch... da werde ich wohl deutlich drüber kommen.
Wie findest du diese drei:
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente  <--- sowas habe ich schon in groß im Wohnzimmer stehen, würde sich gut einfügen. Und die ganze optische Sache würde sich damit erledigen.
Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/rasa.htm

Da komme ich mit den restlichen Kosten wahrscheinlich auf rund 250, was ich besser finden würde.

Wobei ich deinen vorgeschlagenen (http://lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?http://lautsprechershop.de/hifi/variosub.htm) auch gut finde, ich habe nur Angst wegen dem Aktivmodul, weil es nicht vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Das Aktivmodul ist normalerweise Teil des Bauplanes, wenn verschiedene zur Auswahl stehen, dann muss man eben den Ausschnitt im Gehäuse entsprechend umplanen. Das ist jetzt keine große Sache.

Die drei von dir genannten Subs kenne ich nur dem Namen nach - irgendwo habe ich sicher auch die dazu passenden K+T Ausgaben rumliegen. Ich würde mal sagen, die sind sicher auch nicht schlecht, gehen aber nicht ganz so tief in den Keller wie ich persönlich das wünsche. Aber mit denen kann man sicher trotzdem gut leben.

Der Variosub ist sicherlich nicht nur teurer als diese drei sondern mit großer Sicherheit auch der wesentlich bessere. Er geht tiefer runter, ist geschlossen (das ist für die Präzision nicht ganz belanglos), hat sicherlich auch pegelmäßig die Nase vorn. Dafür ist er eben auch teurer... Das ist wie überall, wenn man mehr Geld in die Hand nimmt kann man auch etwas mehr verlangen (zumindest in der Preisregion). Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass es so ein geiles Chassis in Fertigsubs erst im 4-stelligen Bereich gibt, dazu im geschlossenen Gehäuse, das ist schon was!
Das Aktivmodul dort zu integrieren ist auch kein Thema. Je nachdem ob es rückseitig geschlossen ist oder nicht reicht ein einfacher Ausschnitt, der das Modul aufnimmt. Das ist trivial und mit ner Stichsäge einfach zu erledigen...

Die Kosten für das Gehäuse würde ich mal auf 15-20€ fürs Holz (MDF oder Multiplex, auf keinen Fall Leimholz o.ä.) + die Kosten fürs Finish beziffern. Die Kosten fürs Finish hängen halt von deinen Wünschen ab. So ist ein geöltes oder lasiertes Multiplexgehäuse sicher billiger auf die Beine zu stellen als ein furniertes oder lederbezogenes MDF-Gehäuse. Bei Verwendung von Lack (Acryllack ist ganz gut) auf MDF muss man darauf achten, dass die Kanten ausreichend grundiert sind. Die saugen sehr stark und wenn man da nicht aufpasst sieht man die Schnittkanten dann... Dem kann man auch konstruktiv vorbeugen indem man die Schallwand so gestaltet, dass von vorne keine Kanten zu sehen sind, diese also von vorne aufsetzt. Alternativ Gehrungsschnitte machen (das ist allerdings nicht so trivial...).
Die Kosten dürften fürs Finish bei 10€ oder so losgehen (kleine Dose Öl oder Lasur + Pinsel).


----------



## Cami- (5. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Sorry, hatte in den letzten Tagen etwas "Stress", deswegen konnte ich noch nicht eher antworten.

Das Aktivmodul zu integrieren macht mir auch nicht so sehr die Sorgen, eher da Anschließen und durch das Modul geht ja auch Volumen im Sub verloren und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das etwas ausmacht!?
Mit den MDF-Platten hast du natürlich auch recht, ich dachte die sind viel teurer, aber mehr als 20 Euro werde ich da wohl nicht bezahlen müssen. Das Finish ist halt extrem wichtig, weil ich den Sub dann auch eine Weile stehen lassen möchte.
Die kleinere Variante würde ich locker untergebracht bekommen, bei der großen müsste ich mir einen Kopf machen. Ist es den Aufwand wert, was meinst du?


----------



## Zappaesk (5. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Der Volumenverlust durchs Modul ist nicht so wild. Wenn es dir ernsthaft sorgen macht, dann bau einfach das Gehäuse ein wenig größer um das zu kompensieren. Bei Subwoofern ist die Schallwandgeometrie ja nicht so wichtig, d.h. da kannst bedenkenlos den einen oder anderen Zentimeter draufpacken, ohne das sich was tut!

Die kleinere Variante reicht mMn völlig. Die Größere macht nur mit dem teureren Aktivmodul Sinn, da das Mivoc ein Subsonicfilter besitzt und das mögliche Mehr an Tiefgang damit wieder beschnitten wird. 

Wenn du mehr zu dem Sub wissen willst, dann hol dir doch die aktuelle Klang+Ton am Kiosk (gibts net überall) oder lad dir das Heft (6/12) als pdf (https://www.hifitest.de/allyoucanread.php) runter, da steht alles zu den Dingern drin.


----------



## Cami- (5. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Habe es bestellt  ... oh man, hoffentlich klappt das alles. Wird natürlich alles etwas teurer, aber ich habe ein gutes Gefühl bei der Sache.

Die aktuelle K+T liegt jetzt auch vor mir, da würde aber nicht nochmal auf den Einbau eingegangen, falls ich da Probleme habe, kann ich dich nochmal anschreiben?
Erste Frage die mir sofort einfällt: das Gehäuse wird nur verleimt oder wird es auch geschraubt?^^


----------



## Zappaesk (5. November 2012)

Klar, wenn du Fragen hast meldest du dich einfach! Kein Problem.

Das Gehäuse wird nun verleimt. Es muss absolut luftdicht sein. D.h. nicht mit Leim sparen! Ich nehm immer Ponal Express, der zieht schnell und ist solange erst noch net fest ist mit nem feuchten Lappen wegwischbar. Anderer Leim geht aber natürlich auch.

Was nächste als Oberflächenoptik?

Die K+T liegt auch grad vor mir. Mich pfupfert ja dir Bonbon...


----------



## Cami- (5. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Wie bekommst du die Seiten dann gehalten? Also ich habe ja 2 Bretter die ich verleimen möchte, also ein 90° Winkel. Wie mach ich das am besten? Mit Klemmen usw kann man ja nicht wirklich arbeiten.
Ich würde die Oberfläche später machen wollen, hab in 2 Wochen ne Feier im Hause und versuch es bis dahin zusammenzubauen. Oder wäre es sinnvoll alles in einem Ruck zu machen? Das Chassi wird ja nur geschraubt oder? Ist also auch leicht wieder zu lösen!?

Danke für deine Hilfe 

Die Bonbon sieht sehr geil aus  ... ich find es klasse, dass sie aus ganz vielen eizelnen Brettern gemacht ist. Aber wie man an der Front sieht, die ganze Sache kann auch schnell einreißen und dann sieht es nicht gut aus.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Indem du mit 3 Brettern an einer Ecke anfängst, kannst du einen rechten Winkel gewährleisten. Das Hauptproblem ist, dass die Bretter auf dem Leim "schwimmen" und es nicht ganz trivial ist die Zwingen so anzubringen, dass alles passt. Um das zu verhindern, kannst du kleine Drahtstifte (Nägel) in die Stirnseite der Bretter klopfen und 2mm rausstehen lassen bzw. 2mm über der Oberfläche den Kopf abknipsen. Wenn du dann ne Zwinge nimmst bohrt sich der Nagel in das Holzbrett und es verschiebt sich nix mehr.

Die Oberfläche kannst du machen wann du magst. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann bauste halt noch ein Gehäuse. Zu den Preisen treibt einen das nicht unbedingt in den Ruin... Das Chassis ist geschraubt, das Aktivmodul auch, das ist alles kein Problem.

Ich habe schon einiges gebaut mit so nem Schichtaufbau wie bei der Bonbon. Das dann geölt ist ein Traum - das Schleifen davor ein Alptraum...


----------



## Cami- (7. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Also heute kam die Zahlungseingangsbestätigung vom lautsprechershop, ich hoffe dass sie es dann morgen versenden.
Werde nachher noch in den Baumarkt fahren und die MDF-Platten kaufen.
Braucht ich eine Dichtung für das Chassi? Habe gelesen dass viele Türdichtungen und sowas verwenden, sollte man das machen?
Ich werde den Zusammenbau wohl wie "Udo" (hoffe du weißt wen ich meine!?^^) ohne Zwingen machen, weil ich einfach keine auftreiben konnte. Und kaufen möchte ich sie nicht extra.
Und als Leim nehm ich ganz normalen Holzleim oder? (werde mal nach deinem vorgeschlagenen Pontal suchen)
Hat es Sinn das Gehäuse innen nochmals mit einer Leimspur abzudichten? http://www.lautsprecherbau.de/Magaz...ber-2012/_Nadines-FT-2-TL_8563,de,900944,3661
(erkennt man auf dem 4. bild ganz gut was ich meine)
Und sollte man erst Kleben und dann die Löcher sägen oder andersrum?

Fragen über Fragen und ich hab noch nicht mal ein Teil hier


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2012)

Klar kenn ich den Udo!

Dichtband liegt evtl. dem Bausatz bei. Wenn nicht dann hat das Chassis evtl. was dran, das gibts bei Subwooferchassis gelegentlich. Wenn das auch nicht so ist, dann gibts von tesa Dichtband, das gut funzt und im Baumarkt zu bekommen ist. Beim Lautsprechershop haben die auch was. Schau mal was das ist.

Leim kannst nehmen was dir behagt, solange der gut mit Holz kann und ob du die Löcher vor oder nach dem kleben sagst ist wurscht. 
Du kannst innen ne Leimspur auftragen und mit dem Finger verscmieren. Das Gehäuse muss halt absolut dicht sein, also nicht zimperlich mit dem Leim umgehen. Wichtig dabei ist nur, das du das was es nach Außen rausdrückt gleich wegwischt mit nem feuchten Tuch. Wenn das mal fest ist, dann ist der Aufwand das wegzubekommen recht hoch.

Ansonsten viel Spaß!


----------



## Cami- (7. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

wow was für ne schnelle antwort 
Ich hab meinen Beitrag nochmal editiert in der Zwischenzeit.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2012)

Ich auch!


----------



## Cami- (7. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Haha 
Alles klar, ich geh frohen Mutes an die Sache und hoffe, dass alles gut wird. Werd dich dann auf dem laufenden halten.
Super, dass du so schnell geantwortet hast, ich werde im Baumarkt gleich noch dieses Abdichtband kaufen, damit ich nicht nochmal extra deswegen hin muss.
Ich habe mir die "bilderanleitung" von udo angeguckt, denke das wird schon^^


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2012)

Das ist ne simple Holzkiste mit Loch. Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen!
Und wenn man es richtig verhunzt, dann bauste das Ganze nach deiner Party nochmal in schön, weil das MDF quasi nix kostet ; )


----------



## Cami- (7. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

In meinem Baumarkt (Globus) sagen sie was anderes, die wissen nicht dass MDF nix kostet. 
Der m² 22er MDF kostet zugeschnitten 20 Euro und ich brauche rund 4-5 m², das sind knapp 100€ für das Gehäuse, das war mir zu heftig.
Werde mich morgen nochmal wo anders informieren.
Der Tag heute war also ein Schuss in den Ofen^^

Google sagt aber auch dass MDF rund 20 Euro kostet -.-


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

4-5 qm? Das erscheint mir etwas viel für ne 50l Box. Wieviel lagig willst du denn bauen?

Nach meiner überschlägigen Rechnung kommt rund 1qm raus.
Du brauchst, wenn ich mich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht vertan habe:
2 St. 40cm x 40cm (Front und Hinterteil)
2 St. 35cm x 40cm (links und rechts)
2 St. 35cm x 44,4cm (Bodenund Deckel)

Damit sollte das Ding dann so aufgebaut sein wie es bei strassacker auf der Homepage abgebildet ist und das ergibt 0,9108qm bzw. rd. 20€ und keine 4-5qm für nen Hunni oder brauchst du das Holz noch für was anderes?


----------



## Cami- (7. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

So alles nochmal neu: 0,44m mal 0,44m sind 0,2m², das ganze pi mal Daumen für 6 flächen, also 1,2 m²
Frag mich bitte nicht was ich vorher gerechnet habe, man sollte einen Zettel bemühen, damit man nicht (falsch) Kopfrechnen muss 
Also sind die 20 Euro dann doch ok!?
Die hatten heute das Brett eh nicht da und es war 20% auf alles, also an der Kasse rund 2 Stunden anstehen...
Ich werde es morgen nochmal bei einem Baustoffhandel oder einem Tischler probieren.


----------



## rumor (7. November 2012)

Habt ihr an ne Verstrebung im Innenraum gedacht? Oder ist da kein Platz?

Prinzipiell hab ich immer alle schallwände gedoppelt, hat teilweise echt viele störgerausche rausgeholt 

Sind aber nur Gedankenanstöße eines Laien


----------



## Zappaesk (8. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Verstärkung kann man machen, aber bei so nem kompakten Gehäuse mit 22er Wänden ists nicht zwingend erforderlich. Es schadet natürlich auch nicht, wird aber vermutlich erst bei sehr hohen Lautstärken einen wirklichen Effekt haben. 
Die Schallwand aufzudoppeln ist auch immer keine schlechte Idee, aber auch hier ist der Effekt vermutlich eher psychologisch. Die Schallwand ist bezogen aufs Chassis recht klein und somit steift das Chassis die Schallwand ja auch schon aus. Bei ner Schallwandverdopplung sollte man dann aber auf alle Fälle darauf achten diese nach innen stark anzufasen damit es nicht zu Problemen mit Einschnürungen kommt und die Luft hinter der Membran ungehindert schwingen kann.


----------



## Cami- (8. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

So...ich war heute bei einem Tischler, der hatte 22er Platten da. Er wird mir jetzt auch das Loch für den Lautsprecher sägen, das ganze für insgesamt 40 Euro.
Ist etwas teurer, weil ich gleich MDF mit einer Grundierfolie (?) genommen habe. Die Platten sind weiß und man kann sie danach gleich lackieren.
Dann muss ich nur noch den rechteckigen Ausschnitt für das Aktivmodul machen und das dürfte nun wirklich kein Thema sein.

Hab gerade mal geguckt wie viel 22mm MDF mit Grundierfolie kostet. Sind ca. 16-17€ für einen m², aber nicht auf Maß geschnitten.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Na dann wird ja alles gut! Die Schnittkanten sind aber nicht mit Folie bezogen oder macht das der Schreiner gleich mit?


----------



## Cami- (8. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Da hab ich auch in einem Forum was gefunden:
"wenn es nur ein paar meter sind grundiere ich mit weißleim, den ich nach leichtem anziehen mit einem stück holz abziehe. der überstand geht einfach mit dem stemmeisen von der fläche, die kante nach dem trocknen leicht schleifen." & "ich habe schon häufiger auf diese art erfolgreich grundiert und dann direkt lackiert. den leim gut glattstreichen und etwas anschleifen."
So würde ich es auch mal probieren.

Sonst muss ich mir einen Kopf machen, wenn es da ist.
Ich habe bisher auch noch nie etwas lackiert, aber so schwer kann es ja nicht sein. Isolieren -> schleifen -> füllern -> schleifen und dann lackieren, hört sich zumindest einfach an^^

Bisher noch keine Versandbestätigung vom lautsprechershop


----------



## Cami- (9. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Also Lautsprechershop hat die Versandbestätigung rausgeschickt, das Päckchen ist auch schon im Postauto.
Vllt kommt es morgen schon an, dann kann ich es mal ohne Gehäuse probieren 
Der Tischler hat es heute zeitlich leider nicht mehr geschafft, aber Montag macht er es. (hat er zumindest gesagt)


----------



## Cami- (10. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Wollte heute mal testen ob alles geht und natürlich geht es nicht 
Habe den Verstärker an die Eingänge des Aktivmoduls angeschlossen und die Lautsprecher an die Ausgänge. Das klappt auch alles ohne Probleme. (das Signal kommt an den Lautsprechern an)
Am Verstärkermodul waren auf der Rückseite ein graues und ein schwarzes Kabel zum Anschließen des Chassis. Habe dann grau auf rot und schwarz auf schwarz am Chassi angeschlossen (hatte mich vorher informiert, weil ich nichts falsch machen wollte).
Am Mivoc Chassi kommt aber kein Signal an, hatte vorher natürlich den Bassregler auf 0 und hab dann langsam aufgedreht. Bei Stufe 5 war immer noch nichts zu hören.
Die Trennfrequenz hatte ich auf 150Hz und die Phase auf 0. (so stand es auch in der Beschreibung)
Habt ihr eine Idee was schief läuft?
Habe noch zwei Bilder gemacht, vllt erkennt ihr einen Fehler?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Aktivmodul war natürlich nicht aus (wie auf dem Bild zu sehen)

Habe gerade etwas im hifi-forum gefunden:
"Das AM 120 im Original-Mivoc-Subwoofer hat keine Hochpegeleingänge. Anschluß nur über Chinch." - das wär mal richtig ******* 
Auf der Homepage (http://www.mivoc.com/shop/de/mivoc/details-verstaerker.html?marke=mivoc&artikel=AM 120) steht jedoch: "Als Eingang stehen Cinchbuchsen (Line In) und Klemmen (High Level IN vom Endverstärker) zur Verfügung; Das Signal wird hierbei zum High Level Out ungefiltert durchgeschleift."
Ach man....

Meine bisherigen Versuche/Erkenntnisse:
-die Lautsprecher bekommen auch Signal ohne dass das Aktivmodul an ist
-die Einstellung 180 Phase ändert nichts
-habe die Kabel (am Chassi) nochmal überprüft und neu angeschlossen -> keine Änderung
-ich habe einen MP3 Player an den Cinch Eingang angeschlossen und gehofft, dass vllt ein kleines Signal kommt (wollte den Tapeout nicht nehmen) -> nichts zu hören
-der Sub brummt auch nicht, er ist einfach tot, auch kein leichtes Vibrieren oder ähnliches
-die Sicherung im Aktivmodul sieht auch gut aus

So langsam verzweifel ich^^
Werde jetzt erstmal auf eine Antwort warten.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Hm schwer zu sagen. Du hast das was mri so eingefallen wäre schon ausprobiert.

Das das Hochpegeleingangssignal durchgeschleift wird, auch wenn das Modul aus ist bedeutet, dass die Ein- und Ausgänge einfach elektrisch direkt miteinander verbunden sind.

Ein war das Ding sagst du, gibts da ne LED o.ä. die darauf hinweist? Nicht, dass da der Einschalter nicht richtig eingerastet ist oder das Modul nicht in der Steckdose steckt... Es passieren die dümmsten Fehler wenn man im Eifer des Gefechts kurz mal was ausprobieren will!

So wie ich das sehe hast du Pech gehabt und das Modul ist n.i.O.! Ruf mal am Mo. in Karlsruhe an und beschwer dich, was anderes kannste nicht groß machen.
Evtl. lässte mal jemanden anderes das Ding verkabeln und in Betrieb nehmen. Manchmal steht man sich einfach selber im Weg!

Da fällt mir noch was ein. schließ doch mal das Chassis an deinen Verstärker an. wenn dann was rauskommt, dann ist das Chassis i.O. und es liegt definitiv am Modul. Andersrum gehts auch, wenn du das Modul an deine Boxen anschließt und schaust ob dann was rauskommt. Damit kannste dann das defekte Teil entdecken.


----------



## Cami- (10. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Ja es gibt eine LED (rot -> Standby, grün -> aktiv), es war definitiv an, ist auch automatisch angegangen als es ein Signal bekommen hat.
Hatte gerade das Chassis an meinem Verstärker und es kommen Töne, also muss es am Aktivmodul liegen.
Sehr schade das ganze, jetzt wirds eng mit der Zeit^^

Es können als Fehlerquelle ja auch nur die Anschlüsse des Subwoofers sein. Die Flachsteckhülsen des Moduls haben auch zu 100% Kontakt zu dem Rot/Schwarzen Kabel (im Bild 2 sieht man das weiße Isolierband). Ich habe sie jedoch nicht zusammengelötet oder ähnliches, werde dann die Isolierung nochmal abmachen und gucken ob wirklich alles passt.
Wahrscheinlich ist echt das Modul defekt 

Dann ruf ich da Montag mal an, vllt schicken sie gleich ein neues raus.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

So ein Mist! Nix schlimmeres als was neues zu bekommen und es dann nicht ausprobieren können weil es he ist!


----------



## Cami- (12. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Das Modul habe ich heute Früh zurückgeschickt. Er meinte am Telefon, dass sie mir bis Ende der Woche ein neues schicken.
Es muss halt vorher noch überprüft werden, ob das Modul wirklich defekt ist.
Ich habe heute das Holz abgeholt, das Loch für das Chassis ist auch schon drin und passt perfekt.

Werde es morgen dann mal anschrauben.

Noch eine andere Frage: kann man das Aktivmodul auch unten aus dem Subwoofer rausgucken lassen? (also unten anbauen)
Ich würde den Sub dann auf 4 Beine stellen.
Habe vorhin mal nachgemessen, rein platz-technisch dürfte es gehen. 
Ich weiß, es macht sich dann total ******* alles einzustellen, aber meine Freundin findet das Modul hässlich, deswegen frage ich.
Ich möchte den Sub ja nicht unbedingt in eine Ecke oder hinter das Sofa stellen.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Unten wird prinzipiell gehen, allerdings benötigt das Ding einen Mindestabstand zur nächsten Begrenzung - ich nehme an zur Kühlung. Das steht aber in der Anleitung und das sollte auch dringend eingehalten werden.

Aber warum schraubst du das Ding nicht einfach an die Seite, die Richtung Wand schaut? Du wirst den Sub ja nicht frei im Raum als Skulptur ausstellen?!  Mit der Aufstellung wirst allerdings ein wenig experimentieren müssen, damits optimal klingt.


----------



## Cami- (20. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Ok, jetzt kommt ein großes Update.
Ich konnte leider nicht eher schreiben, weil wir am Samstag ja die große Feier hatten und ich hatte außerdem noch etwas Stress mit meiner Bachelorarbeit.
Der Zusammenbau lief fast problemlos, ich habe leider nochmal ein Brett holen müssen, weil ich den einen Ausschnitt versaut habe. Zum Glück hatte der Schreiner noch einen Rest da^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher habe ich auch noch nichts am Aktivmodul oder am Chassis abgedichtet, weil ich den Sub ja noch hübsch machen möchte (es bleibt noch die Frage: Furnier oder schwarz + Klarlack). Das wird aber mit Sicherheit erst im Frühjahr.

Zur Party war mit dem Sub auch alles super, da muss man ja nicht gerade Feinfühlig sein 
Habe mir von einer Freundin auch gleich ein paar Tennisbälle mitbringen lassen und vorher noch ein paar Gummidichtungen im Baumarkt besorgt. Er hat also jetzt eine Luftdämpfung^^
Für die Ringe musste ich auch nichts bezahlen (der nette Verkäufer hat mir welche aus dem Lager geholt - wahrscheinlich gebrauchte?), sonst hätten sie pro Stück 2,50 gekostet. Das wäre mir auch etwas zu viel Geld gewesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem ersten Bild hat noch der Ausschnitt gefehlt, den konnte ich zu der Zeit noch nicht machen, weil ich keine Stichsäge da hatte. Ausprobieren wollte ich ihn natürlich trotzdem 

Jetzt noch kurz zum Klang:
Bei der Party suuuuper geil, durch die Tennisbälle auch nebenan nicht zu hören. Mein Nachbar hat nichts mitbekommen und wir haben nicht leise Musik gehört.
Im "realen" Betrieb muss ich wirklich noch probieren. Ich mag es nicht wenn man den Sub so raushört, also wenn man hört wenn er einsetzt, das stört mich irgendwie.
Die Übergangsfrequenz habe ich relativ niedrig eingestellt (rund 80Hz) und die Lautstärkeregelung auch nur auf 3. (von 10 möglichen Stufen)
Wie gesagt, ich muss probieren, habe leider auch nicht so viele Möglichkeiten den Sub aufzubauen, maximal noch eine andere Position. Die werde ich bald mal ausprobieren, vllt klingt es dann auch harmonischer.
Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass es einfach an der Musik liegt, bei manchen Tracks finde ich es super und er gliedert sich total in das System ein, bei anderen wiederum nicht^^

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe, mein erster Selbstbau war auf jeden Fall ein Erfolg


----------



## Zappaesk (20. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Das mit den Tennisbällen würde ich nochmal überdenken. Durch die weiche Aufstellung leidet die Basspräzision. Aber jetzt probier erst mal rum bis es gefällt!

Was gefällt dir denn bislang noch nicht? Die Einstellerei ist am Anfang ein Geduldsspiel... Aber der Sub ists auch definitiv wert, das man da ein wenig Zeit reinsteckt! In Punkto Druck, Präzision und möglicher Lautstärke dürfte er jedenfalls definitiv so ziemlich alles platt machen was hier im Forum sonst oft als Subwoofer bezeichnet wird! Das Chassis ist wirklich was ganz feines! Wenn er jetzt noch dicht wird und die Einstellung passt, dann kannste mit dem Ding auch langfristig absolut glücklich werden!

Meinen Glückwunsch jedenfalls zu dem Geschütz!


----------



## rumor (21. November 2012)

Bevor du ewig rumspielst würd ich das Ding erstmal ordentlich einspielen lassen. 24 h Minimum.

Das Problem mit dem einsetzen, also der Übernahmefrequenz lässt sich am einfachsten am Reciever einstellen, aber eben erst nach der einspielphase.
Hab auch gute Erfahrungen mit überlappenden oder auseinanderklaffenden Einstellungen gemacht. Je nach Geschmack und Raum.
Meine Regalboxen lass ich zb bis 100hz ackern, der sub hat aber den Filter (glaub der reciever trennt mit 24db/okt.) bei 80hz. Dadurch bekomm ich nen sauberen Übergang. Wobei ich es angenehm finde wenn der Tiefbass grollt und durchaus auch sein Einsetzen erkennbar bleibt. Ist zwar eigentlich nicht ganz richtig so, aber halt ne Macke von mir 
Und was wäre das Leben ohne Schrullen...

Ich verwende auch gerne Rauschen, Pink und Weiß, zum einpegeln nach Gehör. Gottseidank machen das heute die reciever


----------



## Cami- (26. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das mit den Tennisbällen würde ich nochmal überdenken. [...]
> 
> Was gefällt dir denn bislang noch nicht?


 
Die Tennisbälle sind nur eine Notlösung, die werden auf jeden Fall noch getauscht. Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, der Zeitpunkt für den Bau war nicht der beste. Mir sitzt meine Bachelorarbeit im Nacken, die wollte ich bis Dezember fertig bekommen. Deswegen wird das auch alles erst später. Die Lackierung möchte ich ja auch noch machen, dann dichte ich ihn auch endlich mal richtig ab 
Ich finde den Sub wirklich super geil, wenn das richtige Lied kommt^^
Bei manchen Liedern ist er mir zu dominant (die müssen nicht mal basslastig sein). Das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass sich sehr krasse Raummoden bilden, ich muss wirklich nochmal ein bisschen rücken, die Aufstellung ist so nicht ideal.


----------



## Cami- (26. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*



rumor schrieb:


> Bevor du ewig rumspielst würd ich das Ding erstmal ordentlich einspielen lassen. 24 h Minimum. [...]
> Ich verwende auch gerne Rauschen, Pink und Weiß, zum einpegeln nach Gehör. Gottseidank machen das heute die reciever


 
Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich bekomm das mit dem zitieren nicht auf die Reihe. Hatte gerade 2 Zitate von euch beiden und nachdem ich das 2. einfügen wollte, hat er mir den kompletten Text gelöscht :/
Mein Receiver kann das nicht^^ ... Aber was meinst du mir einpegeln? Das finden der richtigen Übergangsfrequenz?


----------



## Zappaesk (26. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Einpegeln meint die richtige Lautstärke zu finden. Normalerweise ist ein Sub nämlich immer zu laut eingestellt...


----------



## rumor (26. November 2012)

Jedenfalls bei bestimmten Frequenzen.... Oder bestenfalls natürlich insgesamt. Auf jeden Fall sollte man bei so komplexen Anordnungen immer mal wieder nachregeln und prüfen.
Meine Frau dekoriert ganz gerne mal um, dann ist einer der vorderen Stereos im Weg, und schon wird der zur Seite gestellt..... Da hilft nur Geduld 

Spaß bei Seite, durch richtiges einpegeln und einstellen (trennfequenz, EQ, Delay -> ich weis das heist anders, fällt mir aber grad der Fachbegriff nicht ein. ) kannste das Maximum rausholen.

Das hier www.take-sat.de/Download/fa_final.pdf ist zwar viel und eher Richtung Physik erklärt, gibt aber einen sehr guten Einblick was da passiert und wie man es beeinflussen kann und sollte.

Ganz ohne Messtechnik ist's zwar etwas schwierig, geht aber auch.

Vor 10 Jahren, ohne Kohle , haben wir uns ein dB- Meter geliehen und mit Rauschen unsere damaligen Brüllwurfel versucht einzumessen.... Was ein Spaß 

Gruss

Edit: Laufzeitkorrektur Heißt das dämliche Wort, nicht Delay..... Die Laufzeit der Chassis bzw der einzelnen LS zur Hörposition einstellen.... Gott bin ich dämlich....


----------



## Zappaesk (26. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

rumor du hast schon gelesen um was es hier geht? Seit wann kann man an einem Stereoverstärker die Laufzeiten einstellen? Bei vernünftiger Aufstellung ist das Gott sei dank auch gar nicht nötig. 
Ebenso ein EQ, wenn man ein wenig rumprobiert, dann findet man mit dem Sub eine Position an der man darauf verzichten kann den Klang zu verbiegen - eine einzelne Mode oder so macht ggf. Sinn rauszuziehen aber mehr sollte bei nem ordentlichen Sub und ordentlicher Position nicht notwendig sein. Ich habe jadenfalls mein Lebtag sowas noch nicht gebraucht und bin überzeugt, dass es bei mir erheblich besser klingt als bei praktisch jeder Anlage hier im Forum! Na gut, sagen wir 99,99% der Anlagen.

Ein Meßgerät für den Pegel ist beim Einpegeln sicherlich hilfreich, aber mit ein wenig Muse gelingt das auch so. Der Sub wird eh von 99% der Leute zu laut eingestellt und auch klanglich so bevorzugt. Wichtig ist, dass es gefällt! Richtig oder falsch gibt es nicht!


----------



## rumor (26. November 2012)

Großer Gott.... Hab vor lauter einpegeln usw echt nicht mehr gelesen um was es geht....
Ich nehm alles zurück und Verweise darauf das es bestimmt irgendwann mal sinnvoll ist 

Sowas passiert wenn man noch auf Arbeit ist  Danke für den hinweis


----------



## Zappaesk (26. November 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Kein Ding...


----------



## Cami- (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

So, nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein kleines Update. Ich will am Wochenende lackieren (schwarz).
Habe heute die ganzen Flächen abgeschliffen, Füller und Lack aus der Dose gekauft und Spachtelmasse, weil ich leider ein Brett etwas schief angeleimt hatte.
Musste jetzt auf der einen Seite das Brett abschleifen und auf der anderen spachteln. Das ist mir auch ganz gut gelungen, perfekt ist es jedoch noch nicht.

Sollte ich vor dem füllern sehr fein schleifen oder reicht eine mittlere Körnung? Nach dem füllern würde ich natürlich fein abschleifen und nochmal füllern, bevor ich den Lack auftrage.
Am Aktivmodul ist ein "Dichtband" dran, das ist aber nur 1mm dick. Reicht das zum abdichten oder sollte ich nochmal extra etwas dafür kaufen?

Und die letzte frage... ich habe Steinfließen und müsste den Sub eigentlich daran koppeln, ich möchte für die Spikes aber nicht 100 Euro ausgeben. Würden diese reichen:
Dynavox Sub Watt Absorber 4er Set schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bei denen steht halt "Absorber" und das sie entkoppeln, was ich bei Spikes jedoch nicht ganz verstehe... vllt weiß jemand von euch Rat?!
Würde die Spikes gern kleben, da ich keine Zeit mehr habe welche zu bestellen, um vor dem Lackieren ein Loch zu bohren.

Achso und was mir noch etwas negativ aufgefallen ist: im Standby brummt der Sub etwas, ist das normal? (wenn Musik kommt ist es nicht hörbar, aber wenn alles leise ist und der Sub aktiv, dann ist es hörbar)


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

MMn schadet es nichts nochmal fein zu schleifen. Obs aber was bringt weiß ich nicht, vermutlich braucht man es nicht. Das kannste höchstens an nem Stück Restholz mal ausprobieren. Da kannst dann sehen wie es wird.

Das mit dem An- oder Abkoppeln ist so ne sache. Mit Spikes koppelt man eher an. Ich bin kein großer Freund von Stahl an der Stelle, aber das ist halt meine Meinung. Funktionieren wird das mit den Dynavox Dingern schon. Allerdings muss man sehen ob Spikes das Mittel der Wahl sind, oder ob z.B. eine Korkmatte / Filzmatte unter dem Sub nicht besser sind. Das ist im Voraus nicht zu sagen, weil es halt immer auf den Raum und den Boden und das Gewicht des Subs und was weiß ich ankommt. Von der Theorie her ist es auf jeden Fall besser harte Füße / Spikes zu nehmen, weil dann der Sub bei Impulsen "schneller" ist bzw. nicht die Gegenreaktion des Gehäuses verschmiert wird. Tennisbälle oder sowas sind im Normalfall eher suboptimal. Aber alle Theorie ist grau...
Die Spikes musste aber nicht kleben. Wenn du die einfach drunter stellst ist auch gut. Dann kannst du auch mal experimentieren ohne den Kleber abpulen zu müssen. Ich stell meine Geräte jedenfalls immer ohne Befestigung auf die Füßle

Das Brummen wird die Endstufe des Aktivmoduls sein. Wenns man es bei Musik nicht hört und es nicht störend ist in den Pausen, dann brauchste nichts zu machen. Das Problem ist, dass eine Endstufe gerne mal ein wenig brummt. Ein solches Brummen kann x Ursachen haben und ist auch nicht ganz einfach abzustellen. Ist es laut genug um einen zu nerven? Hast du den Sub permanent an?


----------



## Cami- (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer an Stereo-Verstärker*

Ich würde es dann einfach mal mit den Spikes versuchen, hab auch welche unten meinen Elac, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Falls es mir nicht gefällt, dann sind es nur 10€, das kann ich verkraften.
Versteh nur die ganzen Menschen nicht, die bewerten dass die Vibration kleiner werden oder das es beim Untermieter jetzt nicht mehr zu hören ist usw usw ... Spikes geben gerade die Vibration an den Untergrund weiter... naja egal^^
Das Brummen ist in Ordnung, so dramatisch ist es nicht. Hättest du jetzt aber gesagt "da darf nix brummen" dann hätte ich ihn nochmal zurück geschickt.
Dann werde ich am WE fleißig schleifen und hoffen, dass es nach dem Lackieren gut aussieht.
Ich werde dann Bilder nach reichen


----------

